# Hello from Alaska



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Welcome!! Photos of Alaska and the two buddies please .>


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to HF!!!


Aaaand what Taffy said!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Angela! So excited to see pictures!!!! **hint hint hint**


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

A hearty welcome from N MI!!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Yay! Welcome from Kodiak! There's an Alaska Arabian horse group on FB, if you are on it. Check it out!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Angela nice to meet you 
would love to see some pictures


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board!

I love Alaska. My husband and I ran off to Alaska to elope - we got married in Ketchikan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the welcome! It's nice to see a fellow Alaskan on here! I will definitely check out the FB page! 

I'd love to post pictures, but I'm currently on my phone... And in San Diego  I'm not sure how to post on this contraption. 

I will definitely post some photos when I get home... I love sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Your story is absolutely adorable. Welcome to the horse forum! a great community to get advice or share information. Looking forwards to getting to know you.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

pictures are a must!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

I have so few photos right now! I am going home today to take more so that I can show him off better... even if he is a gangly little guy right now.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww such a cute horse! And the goat, I love it!:lol:


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's a link to the page where I posted some new pictures and videos. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tra...l-training-yearling-235314/page2/#post3172746


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! if you need help on anything I can try my best to help you!


----------

